# How is my swing (videos)



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey everyone, I recently started getting more serious about golf after several years of just playing once a month or so for fun. Here are some current videos of my swing, sorry i didn't get any other angles. Any advice/suggestions would be great. I am 16 years old and am fairly consistent with everything but the driver. Thanks, Charlie.

YouTube - My Golf Swing 8-10-07

YouTube - My Golf Swing 8-10-07

YouTube - My Golf Swing 8-10-07


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll post some things that I think are flawed in my swing to start. I seem to take the club away a little lower than it should be but my downswing seems to be on a little better of a plane. My head moves a little bit on the swings with the driver, and the top of my backswing doesn't look right to me but I can't put my finger on exactly what it is.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, that's ugly.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

You lay off your backswing alot like sergio does...meaning that the club is pointing way left of your target...then you drop it back in on plane on the downswing..


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks for your support J.Lacoste... what exactly is "ugly" about it, what fundamentals are flawed that could use improvement? A lot of people can just say "wow, thats ugly" but i would be interested to hear a little more meaningful imput, thank you. anyways my upper body isn't very flexible so i have found that if i try to get a full backswing i am overswinging and lose a lot of consistency and can't make good contact


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

any other people have any comments/suggestions. i know there are some great instructors and skilled golfers on here guys...


----------



## WVHS Golf 10 (Aug 1, 2007)

With your swing it looks like you have to have really good tempo. Tempo is a day to day thing so improve your consistency I would just say shorten your backswing. Try to look at a video of Zach Johnson's swing. He only takes the club back about 3/4, but he pounds the ball.


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

hey thanks for the comment, you know I have noticed that sometimes my tempo gets really fast and I lose a lot of consistency. Now I know what to do to get that good tempo but I just can't seem to stick with it without it being the sole focus of my swing. Do I just need to keep practicing with the tempo until it becomes natural or are there any drills to help my muscle memory with the proper, slower, tempo?


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

How did you put that on youtube? I've been trying to but can't figure it out. I can get it on realplayer or media player but I can't transfer it to youtube.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry man, can't help you here.. me and Youtue vids don't mix well. I can;t make them work for the life of me..


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

michael said:


> How did you put that on youtube? I've been trying to but can't figure it out. I can get it on realplayer or media player but I can't transfer it to youtube.


 well my dad shot them with an older version of this

Pure Digital - Flip Video Camcorder - White - F130W

and so it just plugs into a usb on the computer and there is program on the camcorder itself that uploads the videos and lets you save them. so i did that then they must have just been in the right format to be able to be uploaded onto youtube. that point and shoot camcorder is pretty fun for videos that dont need to be great quality and its very user friendly and simple.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Ugly! He's being polite:laugh:


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome dave. golf forum just lost a member cuz i thought this was supposed to be a positive place ill go spend my time/money on a different golf forum


----------

